# JA Konrath Needs Your Help + Freebie



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone--

Amazon just released free teaser chapters for my seventh Jack Daniels thriller, SHAKEN.











I would appreciate, in a big way, if folks here could download the chapters and leave a review. As you may already know, this is the first original novel AmazonEncore is publishing, and I convinced them to release the Kindle version for $2.99. The Kindle version will also come out four months ahead of the print version.

This book is about serial killers, and I'd say it's rated PG-13, but it's a hard PG-13. If you can handle CSI or James Patterson, you'll be okay.

Thanks much. If this ebook does well, I foresee AmazonEncore publishing many more authors, including many who post here on the boards.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Already know this is going to be great if it's typical Jack! I'll Facebook the link...


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, Scott. I'm concerned that even though it is clearly labeled "Teaser Chapters" folks are going to start posting negative reviews because they thought they were getting the whole book.


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

You got it, Joe. I'll download tonight and post a review this weekend. I love the Jack Daniels books so far.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

I just Facebooked and Myspaced to 12,000 people: "It's Friday, you deserve a free shot of Jack Daniels..." with the link. You should get a liquor sponsor for these things, Joe.

I think it's clearly labeled "TEASER" so it should be okay--most people know it's not coming out for a while. There's probably only a dozen people with e-readers who haven't heard of it yet!


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 15, 2009)

Grabbed it, and I'm looking forward to reading the chapters!


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

scottnicholson said:


> I just Facebooked and Myspaced to 12,000 people: "It's Friday, you deserve a free shot of Jack Daniels..." with the link. You should get a liquor sponsor for these things, Joe.
> 
> I think it's clearly labeled "TEASER" so it should be okay--most people know it's not coming out for a while. There's probably only a dozen people with e-readers who haven't heard of it yet!


I wanted to do somthing awesome and original, but I just copied Scott.  Of course, I didn't have nearly as wide a reach...


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi, Joe

Nice to meet cha!  

I have been reading your blog pretty steadily. I found it when I was looking up stuff about Kindle on the Internet. Of course, then I had to tell all my writer friends about it. Helping you spread the word...

I will download the sample. Someone here at the Kindle Boards said your books' pages turn themselves. That's quite a compliment, to be sure. 

Best of luck to you, and congrats on your new book, Shaken, with AmazonEncore.

Nancy


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Nancy C. Johnson said:


> I will download the sample. Someone here at the Kindle Boards said your books' pages turn themselves. That's quite a compliment, to be sure.


Heh. That was me. I'm such a kiss-up.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

David McAfee said:


> Heh. That was me. I'm such a kiss-up.


Ah, it was you, David!

Well, kiss-up or not, I know you spoke the truth.

(Opps, noticed a thank you from Joe just above me. You're welcome, Joe!)

Nancy


----------



## D. B. Henson (Apr 27, 2010)

Joe - Your blog is the reason I published on Kindle.  I'll read your sample chapters tonight and leave a review.  

D.B. Henson


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

I'll do this over the weekend Joe
Good luck!


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I'll be glad to this evening.


----------



## Gerry (Dec 9, 2009)

Dog-gone it!!!  Now I have to start a whole new series of books.  I just read the "teaser" and I think I got hooked!!  I gave a review, such as it was and am going to order the whole book before it comes out in October.  Also, I am going to start reading the series from the beginning.  "Jack" sounds like someone that I want to get to know better.  

Just when I thought I had enough books on my Kindle, along comes another series of books that I just have to have----gosh darn it!!!  Thanks a lot!!

Grry


----------



## plumboz (Sep 24, 2009)

Read and enjoyed. Review submitted. Good luck with this new direction you're taking in the publishing world.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Congratulations on your deal, Joe.  That's super exiting.  I'll see what I can do to spread the word about your book.  

Vicki


----------



## D.M. Trink (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll be happy to check it out. Good luck!
Delyse


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

Will try to review by end May -- one more Melville exam for this semester =P

Congratulations on signing with Amazon Encore too. Exciting stuff!


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

Looking forward to the read and review!!

Events are moving so fast! I only just learned you were going with the new Amazon imprint, and here it is, release time.

I have to wonder now if print is even more impossible to break into. Ebooks are taking bigger shares each month. If JA Konrath can't sell the seventh in a successful series with 500k print sales behind him, how is a nobody supposed to do it? Print authors are going to be fighting over the the shrinking pie soon. Selling a new author, even with a good book, might be like selling a new brand of cancer sticks....


----------



## Brett P (May 17, 2010)

Done.  Put on my Twitter and Facebook.  Not sure how many people it'll reach, but it's something.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

You folks are awesome. I'm humbled. Thanks so much.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Will do, Joe.  All the best.


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

Posted my review - I was already a Jack Daniels fan, a friend recommended the series to me and I've genuinely loved every single one.

Congrats on the latest

Cheers,
Trace


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

Joe
I threw a review up on amazon for you in addition to adding a "beach read" tag for you.

Also, being a writer of short stories myself, I thought I would sample the Jack Daniels short story collection too. (Threw a tag or two on that as well)

Good luck with 'Shaken' and keep fighting the good fight. We'll all benefit down the road from your hard work and sacrifices of today.


----------



## Frank Zubek (Apr 27, 2010)

If anyone is interested, Joe has a new post up about e-piracy on his blog (he also presents a positive way to approach the whole problem as well)


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks again to everyone who downloaded the free chapters, and especially to those who left reviews.


----------

